# [PROFTPD] Error al iniciar servicio [resuelto]

## Theasker

```
ServerType              standalone

DeferWelcome            on "Servidor ftp de Theasker"

DefaultServer           on

AllowRetrieveRestart    yes

AllowStoreRestart       yes

TimeoutNoTransfer       600

TimeoutStalled          100

TimeoutIdle             200

Port                    21

AccessGrantMsg                  "-= Bienvenido %u, tu acceso ha sido realizado correctamente =-"

LogFormat       default "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"

LogFormat       auth    "%v [%P] %h %t \"%r\" %s"

LogFormat       write   "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %s %b"

TransferLog     /var/log/proftpd/transfer

ExtendedLog     /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.down_up_log WRITE,READ write

ExtendedLog     /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.auth_log      AUTH auth

ExtendedLog     /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.all_log  ALL default

DefaultRoot                     ~

RequireValidShell            off

<Directory /home/ftp>

   Umask                         022

   AllowOverwrite                on

   <Limit READ WRITE>

          DenyAll

   </Limit>

   <Limit STOR>

          AllowAll

   </Limit>

</Directory>

```

Este es mi fichero de configuraciï¿½n del servidor proftpd pero ...

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting proftpd ...

 - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'theasker'

 - error: no valid servers configured

 - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'      [ !! ]

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> warning: unable to determine IP address of 'theasker'

 

Que te devuelve el comando: ping theasker ??

Suena a que necesitas en /etc/hosts :

```
127.0.0.1       theasker
```

Saludos!

----------

## Theasker

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1 theasker.gentoo.org gentoo localhost
```

me da q esto estÃ¡ mal no?

la salida de ping theasker es:

```
ping: unknown host theasker
```

----------

## rwx

Hola Theasker.

Creo que el Handbook puede ayudarte.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

----------

## Theasker

he modificado el hosts a 

```
127.0.0.1 localhost
```

 pero na, sigue sin funcionarme y me da el mismo error.

----------

## rwx

Prueba a modificar tu /etc/hosts tal que:

```
127.0.0.1     hostname.homenetwork     hostname     localhost
```

Donde:

hostname = valor de la variable HOSTNAME en /etc/conf.d/hostname

homenetwork = valor de la variable dns_domain_lo en /etc/conf.d/net

Luego haz un # /etc/init.d/net-eth0 restart para reiniciar la red y un # ping -c 3 hostname para ver si resuelve.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> /etc/hosts
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1 theasker.gentoo.org gentoo localhost
> ```
> ...

 

```
127.0.0.1 theasker.gentoo.org theasker localhost
```

----------

## Theasker

arreglado, gracias, era eso, aunque no entiendo muy bien el xq :/

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> arreglado, gracias, era eso, aunque no entiendo muy bien el xq :/

 

Lo que va detrás de la ip son nombres distintos para la máquina a la que apunta la ip. En este caso, se trata de una ip virtual, que se dirige a un dispositivo de red loopback, es decir, a tu propia máquina. Los nombres que siguen son nombres mediante los cuales te puedes referir a tu máquina. Podrías usar cualquiera de ellos en la configuración de proftpd y debería funcionar igual.

En otras palabras, el nombre de máquina que uses en proftpd debe estar listado en tu archivo de hosts, el cual no era el caso antes.

----------

## rwx

Handbook, 8. Configurando su sistema: Información de red.

 *Quote:*   

> Necesita informar a Linux sobre su red. Esto se define en /etc/hosts y ayuda a transformar los nombres de host a direcciones IP para aquellas máquinas que no se resuelven a través de su servidor de nombres (DNS).

 

Handbook - EN

Handbook - ES

Theasker perdona por el enlace de mi primer post. Existen diferencias entre la versión en inglés y la versión en castellano.

----------

